# Ears



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Why do some staffys ears stand up?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

I think it's to do with the cartlidge, and the ears don't break over properly.

Megs ears were broke over at 8 weeks old and haven't budged since,even when teething.
Tylers were a little later breaking but again they stayed put.

Both of mine are off parents which have good tidy ears though which helps.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

That what i thought was strange both her parents had tidy ears as well, but tTia stick up but thats what makes her so lovely, i have photos of her in the gallery.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

The trouble is you don't really know what breeding is behind her or if anything else has been added into to her lineage.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

I thought staffies ears are ment to be down-my stellas ears went down when she was about 10 weeks


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

They are supposed to look like this,










Stick up ears or full drop etc are considered faults.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ive seen quiet a few with their ears up even someone on here, on the bottom of threads. some times she has 1 up and 1 down lol, and sometimes both down, if she relaxes they stay down.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

How old is Tia now?


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Tia is 2 now, Here is a pic when she was a pup her ears were fine lol.
Image of My Tia - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> They are supposed to look like this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank sally 

My stella does have ears like this not seen a adult staffie with ears sticking up- is it from poor breeding ?


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

proberly she aint kc


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> Thank sally
> 
> My stella does have ears like this not seen a adult staffie with ears sticking up- is it from poor breeding ?


Ears can be iffy on SBT's,sometimes it can be through poor breeding,other times it's just one of those things,another good reason to be able to trace your dogs back and see what dogs are producing what,and with what faults coming through.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Tia is 2 now, Here is a pic when she was a pup her ears were fine lol.
> Image of My Tia - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


How old was she in the second pic with her ears sticking up ?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Ears can be iffy on SBT's,sometimes it can be through poor breeding,other times it's just one of those things,another good reason to be able to trace your dogs back and see what dogs are producing what,and with what faults coming through.


As im sure ive said stella is a family pet(spayed).

Did not get her for breeding purposes.

I am always abit nosey on this breed and like to learn as much as possible because i love the breed  and will always have a staffie around.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

prob about 8 months i think, we only got tia as a pet as well never intended to breed her, she will be getting done done as soon as, just like her boyfriend he has been done already.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> prob about 8 months i think, we only got tia as a pet as well never intended to breed her, she will be getting done done as soon as, just like her boyfriend he has been done already.


I thought you staffie was having pups..


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Dont know if she is pregnant yet but if she is then as soon as she can after her pups i will be getting her done and if she aint pregnant then she will be getting done as soon as, it was only about 2 weeks ago they mated but know signs yet.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Nice Pic of Tia she looks younger than 2. In my breed we have bother getting ears upso sorry I cannot help ya


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Dont know if she is pregnant yet but if she is then as soon as she can after her pups i will be getting her done and if she aint pregnant then she will be getting done as soon as, it was only about 2 weeks ago they mated but know signs yet.


Have you changed your mind about wanting to breed from her? because you say that you are going to have her spayed if she is not pregnant.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

They are her puppy photos i will try and put some upto date photos as soon as poss.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> prob about 8 months i think, we only got tia as a pet as well never intended to breed her, she will be getting done done as soon as, just like her boyfriend he has been done already.


Oh right,ok,well it's said on the bottom the pic was taken on 2007:10:16
Or 16/10/07 which in my reckoning makes Tia 15 months old,
and also in this profile DoggySnaps.com: Kennels: krrbl123: Tia it says she is only a 1 year old and you only joined the site a few days ago,
She must age quick


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

I only ever said we was breeding this once because me and my mate wanted another puppy each, we never said it would be an ongoing thing. as i said on another post that was taken off, if she dont get pregnant we will be up the rescue centre. we siad if they never breed on their own we would not of made them do it. I know its sad but they are getting married as well.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

A Puppy on 8th June 07


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

clueless said:


> A Puppy on 8th June 07


Which is even worse,poor poor dog to be bred at such a young age

Yep in this pic (was taken June 2007) she's very clearly a puppy,look at the date at the bottom 1002.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

yer she is comming upto 2 i dont know what it says on photos, why would i lie about a dogs age.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Im not getting in a slangin match with you as im sure you rember my views on breeding from a none kc bitch with no health checks.

Just thought you may have changed you mind about breeding thats all


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

How many seasons as she had ?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> yer she is comming upto 2 i dont know what it says on photos, why would i lie about a dogs age.


Must be photobucket telling lies


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> yer she is comming upto 2 i dont know what it says on photos, why would i lie about a dogs age.


Why probably because you know our views on breeding,
Sorry I don't believe you the evidence is there for all to see.

Cameras don't lie,and you said she was 8 months in the pic I asked about which was taken October 2007,so it makes her no older than 15 months.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

clueless said:


> Must be photobucket telling lies


Lol Fran,never thought about that


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

she is on her 3rd season, when i phoned kennel club to see if it was ok to breed with a kc reg dog they said as long as she is not under 12 months. But i dont get what you are getting at its not photo bucket telling you the days its the camera. Why would i say she was 2 and then lie about it,


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Oh Oh wrong answer, photobucket registers the date when you uploaded the pic. Soooo will try with this one. Why did you say 1 year female on here DoggySnaps.com: Kennels: krrbl123: Tia


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> she is on her 3rd season, when i phoned kennel club to see if it was ok to breed with a kc reg dog they said as long as she is not under 12 months. But i dont get what you are getting at its not photo bucket telling you the days its the camera. Why would i say she was 2 and then lie about it,


Only you know the answer to that,
Can I ask why on this site you've put her at 1 yr old then because you only joined a few days ago DoggySnaps.com: Kennels: krrbl123: Tia

Bet that was a slip up too,pressed the wrong number


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

i just looked at the pic and was guessing her age, i have no reason to lie, cameras are never set at the correct date when you bye them, and doggy snaps just round the dogs age of they dont put the months down.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Only you know the answer to that,
> Can I ask why on this site you've put her at 1 yr old then because you only joined a few days ago DoggySnaps.com: Kennels: krrbl123: Tia
> 
> Bet that was a slip up too,pressed the wrong number


Emmmm the 1 is beside the 2 on the keyboard


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> i just looked at the pic and was guessing her age, i have no reason to lie, cameras are never set at the correct date when you bye them, and doggy snaps just round the dogs age of they dont put the months down.


But surely if she was 2 you would have put two yrs not one yr old


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

are you on something clueless, i said she is coming up to 2, or shall i put 1 10 months so many day and seconds


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> are you on something clueless, i said she is coming up to 2, or shall i put 1 10 months so many day and seconds


Sometimes I wish I was on something, would help me through some posts better So its the camera dates that are wrong so what about the Sony Ericsson K800i


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Does that mean the kennel club lie as well or are they out just for money


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Tia is 2 now, Here is a pic when she was a pup her ears were fine lol.
> Image of My Tia - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


Above noted She is 2 NOW.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Does that mean the kennel club lie as well or are they out just for money


What has the KC got to do with it, she is not registered so they will not know her true age so the advice given by them was a reply to the info you gave them only and they will not make any money from yourself


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Does that mean the kennel club lie as well or are they out just for money


Don't see what the KC has to do with it


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

clueless said:


> Sometimes I wish I was on something, would help me through some posts better So its the camera dates that are wrong so what about the Sony Ericsson K800i


That's probably wrong too,funny how all these things are wrong lol 
Surely you would have the right tme and date on a phone.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

But aint they the experts, if you phone them for advise then you would listen to them wouldent you, mTia will be 2 at the beginning of september and she is on her 3rd season, but his has nothing to do with sticky up ears,


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Every photo you have taken has a different date/time/year that the photos were taken - I don't know how to set the time on my camera cos every photo I take on mine says the 1/1/04


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Yip a lot wrong. Maybe this thread would be better locked as OP is not giving correct information of Bitch so advice could be all wrong really. As Pup ears development does come into it somewhat


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Every photo you have taken has a different date/time/year that the photos were taken - I don't know how to set the time on my camera cos every photo I take on mine says the 1/1/04


LOL Photobucket registers the date and time pics were uploaded to their site


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

i will send you the make and model so you can check with company if you want.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

so whats the day you up loaded the pics got to do with the day you took them, are you over 12 i dont think you should be up this time of night or do you match your name clueless


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> i will send you the make and model so you can check with company if you want.


No need Make and Model also on photobucket and anyway its off topic.
So what did her ears look like when she was a year old


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

clueless said:


> Yip a lot wrong. Maybe this thread would be better locked as OP is not giving correct information of Bitch so advice could be all wrong really. As Pup ears development does come into it somewhat


Hmmmm, but even at a year old I would think it was quite doubtful that the ears would correct themselves, btw...I don't know anything about Staffies & their ears - though Bulldogs mature at around the same time & I have a bitch here that is two in september whose ears haven't fell right & I knew that at a year old it wasn't about to happen


----------



## jacque (Jul 6, 2008)

If You Did'nt Set The Time And Date When You First Brought The Camera, The Wrong Date And Time Will Show When You Print Them :d


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> so whats the day you up loaded the pics got to do with the day you took them, are you over 12 i dont think you should be up this time of night or do you match your name clueless


My you are strict its only 17.58 and I have been called a lot worse than Cluelessso your post does not upset


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> i will send you the make and model so you can check with company if you want.


We can read what the model is love its all been taken on board


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Hmmmm, but even at a year old I would think it was quite doubtful that the ears would correct themselves, btw...I don't know anything about Staffies & their ears - though Bulldogs mature at around the same time & I have a bitch here that is two in september whose ears haven't fell right & I knew that at a year old it wasn't about to happen


Yes, same with SBT's Nicci,
If they are not right by around 12 months then they usually stay as they are.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Hmmmm, but even at a year old I would think it was quite doubtful that the ears would correct themselves, btw...I don't know anything about Staffies & their ears - though Bulldogs mature at around the same time & I have a bitch here that is two in september whose ears haven't fell right & I knew that at a year old it wasn't about to happen


I wondered about age/ ears on Staffs my breed is totally different ears can drop at years old


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

jacque said:


> If You Did'nt Set The Time And Date When You First Brought The Camera, The Wrong Date And Time Will Show When You Print Them :d


Photobucket registers the time you upload not what is on the camera, phone or whatever
ps Hello and Welcome


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

clueless said:


> I wondered about age/ ears on Staffs my breed is totally different ears can drop at years old


See you learn something new everyday  
I like Cresties btw, and so does hubby


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Nicci said:


> See you learn something new everyday
> I like Cresties btw, and so does hubby


Hehe I am learning day by day on hereCresties are great but I am biased


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thats what i said you keep going on about photo bucket, But i asked on another staff forum about ears as well and its only if you are showing dogs it matters, but i never said i wanted them to go down coz thats how she is i would not want to change her for the world, i just asked why? she is also not 2 young to breed coz the time she has her pups if any she will about 25 months


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

clueless said:


> Photobucket registers the time you upload not what is on the camera, phone or whatever


I've just checked on that & it don't it uploads the year the photo was taken & with what sort of camera was used to take the photo


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Nicci said:


> I've just checked on that & it don't it uploads the year the photo was taken & with what sort of camera was used to take the photo


All mine are saying 2004,lol cos I never set the date on the camera


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Nicci said:


> I've just checked on that & it don't it uploads the year the photo was taken & with what sort of camera was used to take the photo


I believe if I had a photo on a camera from say 02/06 it would not show on photobucket as Feb 06 if I uploaded it today it would show 07/08


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> All mine are saying 2004,lol cos I never set the date on the camera


I've just noticed that on my account, on my digi cam it says 2004..yet the ones took on my phone say 2005/06 & so on


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Thats what i said you keep going on about photo bucket, But i asked on another staff forum about ears as well and its only if you are showing dogs it matters, but i never said i wanted them to go down coz thats how she is i would not want to change her for the world, i just asked why? she is also not 2 young to breed coz the time she has her pups if any she will about 25 months


Ear set may only have to look okay if showing. But would you not prefer to breed to the Staffie type as in ear set perfect


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

No, coz she is perfect the way she is.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> No, coz she is perfect the way she is.


Have a read of this........Kennel Blindness


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

clueless said:


> Ear set may only have to look okay if showing. But would you not prefer to breed to the Staffie type as in ear set perfect


When ear placement or carriage is not correct it spoils the head expression same with eyes.It can also be passed on through breeding.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> No, coz she is perfect the way she is.


Maybe a perfect pet but not a perfect standard of the Breed


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Have a read of this........Kennel Blindness


Pretty bad that xx


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

She is not being breed for standard, only for family pets, good breeders are the same they only breed to find dog you might only get 1, the others are classed as no good so what happens to them, the dog she breed with cant be anymore perfect he is on my photo bucket as well you can look for your self. pure dogs have more illness than any mixed dog as well plus dont live as long.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Have a read of this........Kennel Blindness


Good Article Nicci and very true.

You need to know what faults your bitch has,so you can choose the most suitable stud dog that excells in areas your bitch lacks for instance ears,alot will look at the breeding behind the stud dog too and make sure the lines tie up unless there outcrossing for a specific purpose,not one that happens to live round the corner because he's the closest.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

We breed for our self no one else


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> She is not being breed for standard, only for family pets, good breeders are the same they only breed to find dog you might only get 1, the others are classed as no good so what happens to them, the dog she breed with cant be anymore perfect he is on my photo bucket as well you can look for your self. pure dogs have more illness than any mixed dog as well plus dont live as long.


Im sorry but this is such a bad statement, Shila is a pet and pet only but she is bred to standard, if your dog is not bred to standard than all you are doing is throwing out pups that are not to standard and make the breed look bad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> We breed for our self no one else


So its gone from one litter to breeding? 
Are you giving your pups away or are you planning on keeping them all?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> We breed for our self no one else


Well I hope if you have any pups they will stay healthy for ya as health issues have been already spoke about and you have not taken that information on board


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> pure dogs have more illness than any mixed dog as well plus dont live as long.


Sorry that is a myth


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> She is not being breed for standard, only for family pets, good breeders are the same they only breed to find dog you might only get 1, the others are classed as no good so what happens to them, the dog she breed with cant be anymore perfect he is on my photo bucket as well you can look for your self. pure dogs have more illness than any mixed dog as well plus dont live as long.


But isn't it nice to have and own a dog that actually resembles the breed it's supposed to be.
Show Breeders prefer family homes before show homes,they are all sold as pets first and foremost,but they are quality dogs usually,bred to the standard.
Alot endorse to try and protect their puppy and bloodlines,if you want to breed you get back in touch with the Breeder to lift it and they will advise on suitable stud dogs and be on hand to help out with the whelping and give advice so your not going into it with your eyes shut.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

well there is 5 in the family that want a pup and someone at work, and if there is some left after then i will will find the best posible homes, 1 litter is still breeding, so i spose you are againts mixed dogs as well then


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> She is not being breed for standard, only for family pets, good breeders are the same they only breed to find dog you might only get 1, the others are classed as no good so what happens to them, the dog she breed with cant be anymore perfect he is on my photo bucket as well you can look for your self. pure dogs have more illness than any mixed dog as well plus dont live as long.


Well my username is Clueless but I may have to give it to yourself. And on that note I am off as cannot take much more Idiotic Crap Good Luck with your maybe future puppies


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry was i keeping you up, its neally 7 quick mummy callled night night dont let the bed bugs bite. clueless


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> well there is 5 in the family that want a pup and someone at work, and if there is some left after then i will will find the best posible homes, 1 litter is still breeding, so i spose you are againts mixed dogs as well then[/QU
> 
> How can i be against mixed dogs i own 2 Northern Inuits  Granted one is a pure northern inuit but i still get grief BUT i am not breeding from either of mine and even if i was i would do the relevant checks, make sure the bitch was at the PROPER age etc


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I would of thought that by now her ears would be correct - obviously Tia is from bad breeding - hence why so many members dont agree with you breeding from her - if you breed for pets or show you should always breed to breed standard - no excuses - pets shouldnt be less quality should they?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> well there is 5 in the family that want a pup and someone at work, and if there is some left after then i will will find the best posible homes, 1 litter is still breeding, so i spose you are againts mixed dogs as well then


No, I own crossbreeds a lovely little Staff cross & Bullmastiff Cross - But, I WOULDN'T breed them. It's a myth that crossbreeds are healthier infact they are more prone to disease and illness because it is difficult to know what is in their genetic make up - so how can you test for heditary diseases & defects ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Debbie said:


> I would of thought that by now her ears would be correct - obviously Tia is from bad breeding - hence why so many members dont agree with you breeding from her - if you breed for pets or show you should always breed to breed standard - no excuses - pets shouldnt be less quality should they?


Also been bred with no history means you can't prove what breed they may be,so if they turn out to be "type" they may be subject to the DDA/BSL.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

If there was any left over they would not be past on as pure breeds so i dont see the problem, if i said they was it would be a different story. I never brought her a pure breed she was one of my friends and when i see her i fell in love with her i was not even planning to get another dog.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

sallyanne said:


> Also been bred with no history means you can't prove what breed they may be,so if they turn out to be "type" they may be subject to the DDA/BSL.


Yes that is something I didnt think about - the DDA/BSL - omg how sad would that be!!!!!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Sorry was i keeping you up, its neally 7 quick mummy callled night night dont let the bed bugs bite. clueless


Take it private Kerry if ya brave enough


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Yes that is something I didnt think about - the DDA/BSL - omg how sad would that be!!!!!


Another damn good reason not to be breedng a bitch wth no traceable history or paperwork behind her.
And YOU have to prove what breed they maybe not the other way around.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

why does it have to be private you started it,


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> If there was any left over they would not be past on as pure breeds so i dont see the problem, if i said they was it would be a different story. I never brought her a pure breed she was one of my friends and when i see her i fell in love with her i was not even planning to get another dog.


You see..

This is what is annoying people - you brought a dog knowing FULL well she may not be pure bred, but you went ahead and bred her anyway


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

OMG my icecreams bigger than yours!!!
Grow up Kerry - you are posting on an open forum - either post something constructive or dont post at all!


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

why you saying that to me if clues is taking the mick out of me then i will say something back coz if he or she is acting like a baby the he she will get treated like one they are the ones asking to go private if im brave enough if you are reading thread then you should stick to what it says


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

sorry debbie are you clueless mum


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> sorry debbie are you clueless mum


Seriously what is the point?????


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Kerry - how old are you? - We have children on the forum and they act accordingly - but you???
Perhaps due to forum rules Clueless asked to take it private for a reason - flaming other members on an open forum is against rules - you work it out.
I shall also say the same now - you have a problem then pm me and keep it off the thread you created.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Anyone one got a brickwall 

No wonder the SBT Breed suffers and no wonder our Breed Rescue is in such a sad state of affairs


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Why wont you listen to what the members are saying-they are trying to help and advice you. surely you want the best for your dog and pups?


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

well if they are kids and have a problem with me then they should take it private to start with, you have a read at the being and see.and you talking about ice creams you grow up, if someone is threatening me to go private then they should grow up, and mind there own buisiness


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I asked you to take it private as your comments were off topic and sarcastic. My age and bedtime have nothing to do with your Pet quality Staffs ears


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

I was just asking about sticky up ears nothing else being acused of lying and so on , if thats not causing trouble then i dont know what is.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

krrbl123 said:


> well if they are kids and have a problem with me then they should take it private to start with, you have a read at the being and see.and you talking about ice creams you grow up, if someone is threatening me to go private then they should grow up, and mind there own buisiness


Forum rules state to take it private - how is that childish?
It was sarcasm - understand?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> I was just asking about sticky up ears nothing else being acused of lying and so on , if thats not causing trouble then i dont know what is.


No body has accused you of lying we asked questions regarding the age of your bitch as this affects the development of the ears.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

krrbl123 said:


> I was just asking about sticky up ears nothing else being acused of lying and so on , if thats not causing trouble then i dont know what is.


Ok in answer to your question the problem you have with your pets ears are that she is badley bred if she is indeed a pure bred staff!


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

dont tell me that im lying, that has nothing to do with the thread saying dur 1 is next to 2 what that the correct way to talk to someone then is it you dont expect someone to answer back accusing me of lying that is the bad thing, if you cant stick to the thread you should make your own but dont go round giving threats saying if im brave enough when its you that started it


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

I did not say her ears were a problem i ask why some have and some dont, and people were saying i was lying well you read it, and saying go private if you are brave enough thats a threat


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> dont tell me that im lying, that has nothing to do with the thread saying dur 1 is next to 2 what that the correct way to talk to someone then is it you dont expect someone to answer back accusing me of lying that is the bad thing, if you cant stick to the thread you should make your own but dont go round giving threats saying if im brave enough when its you that started it


If i can rember correctly you jumped in on my thread -bad breeders


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

krrbl123 said:


> I did not say her ears were a problem i ask why some have and some dont, and people were saying i was lying well you read it, and saying go private if you are brave enough thats a threat


The answer is plain and simple - staffs who have correct ears are well bred dogs - those who have sticky up ears past a certain age are from badley bred dogs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

You know what?

Think whatever you like,you've been given good solid advice from other forum members on breeding,testing etc.
The best thing for me and others to do now is say get on with it.You obviously know it all and don't need our advice.

I only hope your bitch and her puppies don't suffer through ignorance and I hope Rescue don't end up picking up the pieces.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> I did not say her ears were a problem i ask why some have and some dont, and people were saying i was lying well you read it, and saying go private if you are brave enough thats a threat


Not a threat. You were seemingly brave enough to be sarcastic about my username and supposed ageon an open forum, so work my post out


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> You know what?
> 
> Think whatever you like,you've been given good solid advice from other forum members on breeding,testing etc.
> The best thing for me and others to do now is say get on with it.You obviously know it all and don't need our advice.
> ...


Agree, this poster is not interested in advice given. Thats why I am not giving anymore


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

yes i did work you out clueless , you need people skills instead of just dog skills then you might get some where, to talk to people the way you and others do you wont get no where in life, and im not the first person to say it


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> yes i did work you out clueless , you need people skills instead of just dog skills then you might get some where, to talk to people the way you and others do you wont get no where in life, and im not the first person to say it


Look love YOU asked for advice yet again you were given it and surprise surprise YOU didn't like it. Sort yourself out!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> yes i did work you out clueless , you need people skills instead of just dog skills then you might get some where, to talk to people the way you and others do you wont get no where in life, and im not the first person to say it


But hey I am only 12so got an excuse


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

You should be telling the real bad breeders out there who breed every 6 months and fight there dogs and so on


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

no excuse even at 12


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> no excuse even at 12


  Boo Hoo


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> yes i did work you out clueless , you need people skills instead of just dog skills then you might get some where, to talk to people the way you and others do you wont get no where in life, and im not the first person to say it


I think you need to get yourself in order Kerri, everyone here has tried to help you & given you good solid sound advice - I own a rescue Staffy cross that came from the most horrific background, I can only hope any puppies you may have don't meet the same fate as as she did - as you obviously have no clue as to what you are doing or even talking about.


----------

